# 28 Gauge



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

Does anyone shoot 28 Gauge. What kind of loads do you shoot. I in the process of a getting at Ruger Red Label 28 Gauge to replace my Rem 700 20ga for partridge, woodcock, and place and hunt pheasants.


----------



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

check that Rem 1100 sorry


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I had a Rem. 1100 28 for some time. Loved is and it shot very very well. I think you will be quite happy. Mine had a fixed, modified, choke.

As for loads? For skeet shooting I always reloaded. 28 ga. hulls were, at that time, very expensive, so I bought a case of AA 3/4 oz #9's to start me off. Shot several strait rounds with it.

As for field loads, when I had this particular gun, I lived in Ohio. That pretty much curtailed it as a pheasant gun. But I wouldn't be afraid to take it in the field for cocks and have carried mine ruffed grouse hunting. I generally stoked it with 3/4 oz. of #6's and felt pretty comfortable.

I did at one point hunt geese with it too. Just once, to say I done it, and that was all. They were coming into decoys set in a cornfield, and were at point blank range. So I reloaded some...and I didn't tell you this...target loads, putting steel #1 shot in place of the lead shot that I would have normally shot at clay targets. Shot about 5 or 6 of these through the gun, half of which were shot to make sure it funtioned with them. Worked fine and cleanly put a pair of honkers on the ground at 20 yards or less. Always threatened to buy a box of Bismuth and try it on ducks but never did.

MEC did, and probably still does, make a 600 Jr. for the 28. Nice solid press that will do a fine job turning out the target or hunting fodder.

Good luck with it,
Dan


----------



## LSSP (Apr 11, 2004)

I picked up a Ruger Red Label 28 gauge this past year and let me tell you, you're in for a real treat. I haven't had as much fun with a gun since my first 22. You will hear 'it's only good for doves' I have taken 36 pheasants so far and am heading out this afternoon for 3 more. I use Federal Premium 6's in the bottom barrel and Fiocchi Golden Pheasant 5's in the top - haven't had to use the second barrel much. I have used a Red Label 20 for the past 25 years and it works - just wanted to try something new. I found if I do my part, hit the bird, the 28 certainly does it's part. Am I taking 50 yard shots - nope, never do. The Ruger is one sweet little gun, easy to carry, comes up smooth and is just plain fun. You're going to love it. Good Luck


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

Vice President Dick Cheney says the 28ga works great for shooting your hunting buddies in the face. :splat:


----------



## LSSP (Apr 11, 2004)

None of my buddies are attorneys - so can't try it


----------

